# What is it and I do I eliminate it?



## agrassman (May 26, 2019)

This weed started popping up all over the lawn this week and I have no idea what it is or how I kill it.


----------



## Sublime (Jun 15, 2019)

Spurge. Celsius and MSM both are labeled to take care of it. Either way, you need to use a surfactant as this stuff sheds liquid like crazy. I have it in my yard and I'm just leaving it for the remainder of the growing season as I hit my yearly limit of Celsius earlier and MSM can be very harmful if overapplied especially in sandy or high pH soils (mine is high pH). I'll be using pre-emergents moving forward to prevent it in the future.


----------

